# Double Hamstring Pulls



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, I'm an idiot. I pulled both hamstrings at the same time playing softball yesterday (Friday).

They are both really sore, I can't even squat down without it feeling like knives in both hamstrings. I've been doing the RICE thing for 24 hours, but they still hurt like hell. 

I read up on the situation, seems like "Stage 2" tears in both, since "Stage 1" should only hurt when I put a lot of pressure on them. I can't even get out of a chair unless it has arms to push on. 

Anyone have a guess as to how long I'll be off the mountain bike? I read everything from 3 weeks to SIX MONTHS. You have to be kidding me. 

I can't even call the doc until Monday; I'll get into the doc ASAP, but around here that might be late in the week or even next week. I'm guessing they'll just ask a few questions and prescribe PT.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I also, couple years ago, pulled both hamstrings. Seems similar to yourself and took 3-4weeks to get rolling, running again. Do yourself a favor and do not push it, it will just make it worse. However, you may be able to ride in week or 2.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

1362 said:


> I also, couple years ago, pulled both hamstrings. Seems similar to yourself and took 3-4weeks to get rolling, running again. Do yourself a favor and do not push it, it will just make it worse. However, you may be able to ride in week or 2.


Thanks 1362. I went to the doc this week and it was exactly what I feared - double Grade 2 hamstring tears. I had severe swelling and bruising from the internal bleeding on both sides.

They said it was good that I had iced it for the first four days until I saw them. They said to alternate heat and ice for another week until I start PT, and let the PT decide from there. I am most likely completely off of any kind of bike riding for the first three weeks, then low gear easy road riding for another 2-3 weeks. In other words, I am going to miss the best six weeks of the MTB season in Colorado. :madmax:


----------



## Venturawoot (Sep 9, 2013)

I have injured my hamstrings many times. It takes a much longer for hamstrings to heal completely compared to most muscles. I can't tell you how many times I thought it was healed and got active too early only to re-injur it and start all over again. 

I would say given the severity of your injuries you are looking at up to 3 months before you are close to 100%.


----------

